# Ammo Reloading kit



## Mike86 (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi all, I'm looking for an entry level ammo reloading kit that would work with a Bersa Thunder. I don't know much about this sort of thing myself, as it's a Christmas, hopefully. Any help or info is much appreciated.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Once you have a kit Mike it will work with any caliber. The only change you need to make are the dies which are caliber specific. Do you have a 380, 45, what caliber? 
I didn't get the Christmas part. Are you getting the firearm for Christmas? If so check out Midsouth Shooters Supply, Natchez Shooters Supply, and Midway USA. All of them will save you a lot of money when you purchase in kit form rather than a press here, and a scale there, etc.

http://www.midsouthshooterssupply.com/
http://www.natchezss.com/
http://www.midwayusa.com/

My recommendations would be:
If your on a budget: http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.e ... mid=121744

If you want to upgrade a bit this is a nice setup: http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.e ... mid=140616

And this is the old tried and true: http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.e ... mid=646599


----------



## Mike86 (Dec 3, 2008)

Sorry for being a little vague, I thought I had typed it out better than that. My girlfriend has a Bersa Thunder, a 380 I think, and I was thinking to surprise her with this as it's something she had talked about trying out some time ago. So for each caliber do you have to buy a separate part to go with the base kit? So far your answer has given me a great starting point, so many thanks.

Also, you have a great sig on your posts.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Yes, you will need caliber specific dies for each caliber you reload.

http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.e ... mid=980287

You may find some cheaper, but you will save yourself a lot of time with the carbide dies. They do not require that the brass be lubricated. Get yourself a reloading manual and all will be explained. Once you have that down we can be a lot more helpful. Not that we can't now, but once you learn a little we will be able to help you more.


----------



## bryan_huber (Aug 3, 2008)

the lee reload kit- i looked at it and saw that it is cast ALUMINUM. if youre loading something thats a little harder to load, youll have some flex. ive talked with a few guys that have been reloading for quite a while and they say that it is a decent kit but a rcbs is far superior to that little lee kit. i personally have the rcbs rock chucker supreme and i love it. wouldnt change a thing about it.


----------

